# New to this Site/May be coming to ND for the First Time



## Threes the Limit (Feb 4, 2010)

I was invited to come to ND this year to hunt. I have never been to ND, so I tried to do some research on what is involved in obtaining a liscense. Seems like it is pretty tough. Can someone please provide a link to some good info on what to do? I am sure this question has been asked many time before. Thanks in advance.

BTW - this looks like a pretty good site. I spend a lot of time hunting Maryland and we have a similar site.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Do you want to hunt with a rifle/bow/muzzleloader? Do you have a particular area(don't name it on here), that you are going to hunt? Here is one link to the ND Game and Fish Department. http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html 
If you have any other questions, please PM me on here.

H2OfowlND


----------

